# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل كتاب الفرائد في محاسن الفوائد لطالب ابن السيد عبد القادر

## عبدالرحمن

كتاب الفرائد في محاسن الفوائد لطالب ابن السيد عبد القادر وفيه مايلي:
1 -نزهة النظار في قلم الهندي والغبار لابن الهايم
2- ذكر ازواج النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
3- صغيرة الفدس لابن عباس رضي الله عنهما
4 تحفة العرفان في مولد سيد بني عدنان عبدالغني النابلسي
5- كفاية الفلاح لعبدالغني النابلسي

من هنا

----------

